# Favorite quotes about life&everything.



## jani

Here are few of my favorites.

- Everyday you are either dying or growing.
- You can't climb the ladder of success with the hands in your pocket.
- Failure is a simply a reason to start again more intelligently.
- Each of us have a reset button, its called tomorrow.


----------



## Crudblud

Nothing more than a bunch of gross platitudes people rattle off when they want to appear learned and wise in front of an audience of idiots.


----------



## kv466

It's Miller Time!


----------



## jani

Crudblud said:


> Nothing more than a bunch of gross platitudes people rattle off when they want to appear learned and wise in front of an audience of idiots.


You are a very negative person.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Great favorite of mine:

"Criticism is prejudice made plausible." - H.L. Mencken


----------



## Head_case

jani said:


> You are a very negative person.


That's a great quote!

Who quoted it first?


----------



## cwarchc

the answer is 42


----------



## jani

Life is not fair; get used to it. 
Bill Gates 

People always fear change. People feared electricity when it was invented, didn't they? People feared coal, they feared gas-powered engines... There will always be ignorance, and ignorance leads to fear. But with time, people will come to accept their silicon masters. 
Bill Gates 

Capitalism has worked very well. Anyone who wants to move to North Korea is welcome. 
Bill Gates 

I know there's a farmer out there somewhere who never wants a PC and that's fine with me. 
Bill Gates


----------



## jani

Risk comes from not knowing what you're doing. 
Warren Buffett 

A public-opinion poll is no substitute for thought. 
Warren Buffett


----------



## Cnote11

Head_case said:


> That's a great quote!
> 
> Who quoted it first?


Jani quoted it! I don't know who originally said it though.


----------



## violadude

I think Jani really likes Bill Gates.


----------



## jani

violadude said:


> I think Jani really likes Bill Gates.


Yes, i also know that i admire a lot of people who some of you might hate.
Also its hard for me to understand how someone could hate Bill.
If you don't like Microsoft then at least give him respect about his charity work.


----------



## violadude

jani said:


> Yes, i also know that i admire a lot of people who some of you might hate.
> Also its hard for me to understand how someone could hate Bill.
> If you don't like Microsoft then at least give him respect about his charity work.


I don't hate Bill Gates. He seems like a nice guy. I just think his assessment of some subjects are a bit flawed


----------



## Crudblud

jani said:


> you are a very negative person.


Merry Christmas


----------



## Ukko

jani said:


> Yes, i also know that i admire a lot of people who some of you might hate.
> Also its hard for me to understand how someone could hate Bill.
> If you don't like Microsoft then at least give him respect about his charity work.


Bill the Benefactor is spending a little of his money to maintain your good opinion of him. Delving deeper into this circumstance will attract one or more moderators.


----------



## violadude

Hilltroll72 said:


> Bill the Benefactor is spending a little of his money to maintain your good opinion of him.


That's another way of putting it.


----------



## jani

Hilltroll72 said:


> Bill the Benefactor is spending a little of his money to maintain your good opinion of him. Delving deeper into this circumstance will attract one or more moderators.


Well you those who want to can simply PM me.


----------



## violadude

"Woah, it's 1:00 in the morning already"- Me, half an hour ago, commenting on the nature of time as perceived to be running faster or slower depending on whether or not we are preoccupied with something or not.


----------



## jani

violadude said:


> "Woah, it's 1:00 in the morning already"- Me, half an hour ago, commenting on the nature of time as perceived to be running faster or slower depending on whether or not we are preoccupied with something or not.


I think that if a person is late from a meeting and he/she doesn't have a good reason.
That person is showing huge amount of disrespect.



Hilltroll72 said:


> Bill the Benefactor is spending a little of his money to maintain your good opinion of him. Delving deeper into this circumstance will attract one or more moderators.


Also Bill has said many times that he is gonna give 90% of his wealth away.
I guess that counts as little*, just 49,5 billion dollars*. ( If i remeber right his networth is 55 Billion dollars.)
Also he is really very passionate with his charity work


----------



## violadude

jani said:


> I think that if a person is late from a meeting and he/she doesn't have a good reason.
> That person is showing huge amount of disrespect.


It's a good thing I'm not late for anything then


----------



## Crudblud

jani said:


> I think that if a person is late from a meeting and he/she doesn't have a good reason.
> That person is showing huge amount of disrespect.


If I have no intention of arriving at the time someone else expects me to arrive then I am not late. They might think I am late, but they are mistaken.


----------



## jani

Crudblud said:


> If I have no intention of arriving at the time someone else expects me to arrive then I am not late. They might think I am late, but they are mistaken.


If you have said, promised/made an agreement that for example you are gonna meet at the cafeteria 3pm and you aren't there at 3pm then you are late and you should at least call to that person to tell why you are late.


----------



## Ramako

I am never late, nor am I early: I arrive precisely when I mean to.


----------



## Crudblud

jani said:


> If you have said, promised/made an agreement that for example you are gonna meet at the cafeteria 3pm and you aren't there at 3pm then you are late and you should at least call to that person to tell why you are late.


To them I may appear late, yes. From my perspective I have arrived at a comfortable time.


----------



## KenOC

I arrive spontaneously and without intent at whatever time pleases my Wa. Those waiting may feel inconvenienced, but this actually a deep courtesy because it helps harmonize the universe and so is to their benefit.


----------



## graaf

You don't get rich writing science fiction. If you want to get rich, you start a religion. - L. Ron Hubbard (as quoted in a 1994 affidavit by Sam Moskowitz)

You don't avoid tax by creative accounting. If you want to avoid tax, set a humanitarian organization, and define "humanitarian" creatively. - Bill Gates (as quoted in a 2012 forum post by graaf)

There is more wisdom in your body than in your deepest philosophy. - Nietzsche


----------



## Art Rock

Today is the oldest you've ever been - and the youngest you'll ever be again.


----------



## graaf

There is surely nothing other than the single purpose of the present moment. A man's whole life is a succession of moment after moment. If one fully understands the present moment, there will be nothing else to do, and nothing else to pursue. Live being true to the single purpose of the moment.
Everyone lets the present moment slip by, then looks for it as though he thought it were somewhere else.

- Yamamoto Tsunetomo


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Vaneyes

Flamme said:


> View attachment 11352


Ooh, that's so difficult.


----------



## Vaneyes

graaf said:


> There is surely nothing other than the single purpose of the present moment. A man's whole life is a succession of moment after moment. If one fully understands the present moment, there will be nothing else to do, and nothing else to pursue. Live being true to the single purpose of the moment.
> Everyone lets the present moment slip by, then looks for it as though he thought it were somewhere else.
> 
> - Yamamoto Tsunetomo


Say that ag'in? Just kiddin'. Muh minor was Philosophy.


----------



## Vaneyes

"What goes up, must come down."- Isaac Newton (bro. of Fig).

Kind of negative, though.


----------



## Flamme

He knows the best...And the apple


----------



## Flamme

Vaneyes said:


> Ooh, that's so difficult.


Well the more and more i go through life i see how many darkness hides actually in light...Or imitate light...Make you lower your shield feel defenseless and then attack...:scold:


----------



## Head_case

Vaneyes said:


> Say that ag'in? Just kiddin'. Muh minor was Philosophy.


Wow. What a coincidence. So was mine (well, I 'minored' on Logic and majored in Epistemology and Metaphysics).

The distinction between mindfulness and mindlessness in Yamamoto's reductionist statement is not very clear to me. But I'm eating roast brussel sprouts with garlic potatoes laced with walnut salad. I'm too busy concentrating on the present moment to contend with his conjecture 

What I will say, is that his view that life is a succession of moments, and thus, life as a continuum, can be reduced to the present moment in a cognitive framework, is worse than absurd illogicism given that this present moment has already past into the next lol.


----------



## graaf

Eisenhower's quote reminds me of the one I've read in Jack Nicholson's interview: "Never argue with someone you don't love". Even if we know that we shouldn't waste our energy on people we dislike, many of us easily forget that when we are in argument with someone.



> this present moment has already past into the next lol.


But present moment never passes...


----------



## Flamme

An giant...


----------



## Flamme

....


----------



## Flamme

There is a difference between dislike and hate







I avoid hate i despise...


----------



## superhorn

Change is inevitable, except from a vending machine .

England doesn't have a kidney bank, but it does have a Liverpool .


----------



## Renaissance

jani said:


> Life is not fair; get used to it.
> Bill Gates
> 
> People always fear change. People feared electricity when it was invented, didn't they? People feared coal, they feared gas-powered engines... There will always be ignorance, and ignorance leads to fear. But with time, people will come to accept their silicon masters.
> Bill Gates
> 
> Capitalism has worked very well. Anyone who wants to move to North Korea is welcome.
> Bill Gates
> 
> I know there's a farmer out there somewhere who never wants a PC and that's fine with me.
> Bill Gates


Very good ! Capitalist propaganda...works better than any other kind of propaganda.  People are prone to close their eyes because they got what they need ...and everyone is happy. (unfortunately, some are more happy than others). Capitalism might have worked for him (obviously)...One must be blind to consider that capitalism "works" very well these days...It is easy to say that one must get used to the fact that life is not fair...he being a millionaire...

So, I am not planning on transforming this topic in an useless discussion about capitalism...People will come to accept any ****, no doubt about it. I like how "silicon masters" sounds... What are these ? PCs ? Aliens ? Robots ?

*"Music is the mediator between the spiritual and the sensual life. " - Beethoven*


----------



## jani

Renaissance said:


> Very good ! Capitalist propaganda...works better than any other kind of propaganda.  People are prone to close their eyes because they got what they need ...and everyone is happy. (unfortunately, some are more happy than others). Capitalism might have worked for him (obviously)...One must be blind to consider that capitalism "works" very well these days...It is easy to say that one must get used to the fact that life is not fair...he being a millionaire...
> 
> So, I am not planning on transforming this topic in an useless discussion about capitalism...People will come to accept any ****, no doubt about it. I like how "silicon masters" sounds... What are these ? PCs ? Aliens ? Robots ?
> 
> *"Music is the mediator between the spiritual and the sensual life. " - Beethoven*


There is an interview were he says that capitalism have worked for some.

People from poorest to richest have became huge success because of it.

Of course if you have you happen to be born into a western world you have a huge advantage over them who are born to third world.


----------



## Flamme

Renaissance said:


> Very good ! Capitalist propaganda...works better than any other kind of propaganda.  People are prone to close their eyes because they got what they need ...and everyone is happy. (unfortunately, some are more happy than others). Capitalism might have worked for him (obviously)...One must be blind to consider that capitalism "works" very well these days...It is easy to say that one must get used to the fact that life is not fair...he being a millionaire...
> 
> So, I am not planning on transforming this topic in an useless discussion about capitalism...People will come to accept any ****, no doubt about it. I like how "silicon masters" sounds... What are these ? PCs ? Aliens ? Robots ?


Well dude i dunno im pretty sceptical when it comes to bashing capitalism cause i live in a country which under communism had the most hysterical anti capitalist propaganda one can imagine...I got pretty tired of that ****...And great irony today is that ancestors of those ''revolutionaries'' now have villas and castles payed with dirty money from the wars and state criminal but they dont act different then their grandfathers who ''liberated'' rich ppls houses in 1934 burned books and who knows what blasphemies and than moved in the same houses and continue life of ppl who they evicted sometimes even killed...So i take every attack on capitalism with a grain of salt...


----------



## Crudblud

Some things I wrote pertaining to communism in "Traitors Whom History Has Forgotten"

"I wish it weren't the case that the majority must necessarily conflate communism with totalitarianism. The so called communist states of our time do not represent communism, they represent only the propensity for corruption among human beings who are raised above their fellows. Note that I am not a communist, I just wish people would recognise that communism is not the inherently evil threat it was made out to be in the 1950s."

"If you mean to say that communism is too idealistic, then I would agree with you, but let's not pretend things are any better now, capitalism is certainly not corruption proof and the "democracy" we have in the western world is not a pure paragon of fair governance. Basically what I'm saying is that when you put the few in charge of the majority you will always end up in the same position, and since from an anthropological standpoint it is the few that tend towards dominance, the corruption we're talking about may as well be inborn."

If you're going to bash something, know about it before doing so. As I say above, the communism we have seen in practice in Russia, China, North Korea and other countries in the past century does not represent real communism, and I very much doubt your experience represents it properly either.


----------



## Flamme

Yes such idealistic vision...But not possible...Social darwinism is like it or not a Rulling force in universe...Ppl are not all the same equal...If they could be they would clones robots in an frozen and grey world of boredom...What communism really succeed to make...


----------



## Flamme

Ofcourse im not 100 % fan of capitalism i see its mass production approach to the life and art...



But still state and soemtimes rich ppl with some taste mentors who have no gain from invested money helps many alternative and not so popular art movements and musical styles among them classical music, world simply moved on and for the herd classical arts and music especially, when you tell ppl you like classical music old movies and arts they look you like they saw a ghost...Its a human nature to destroy something without previous thinking with what they will substitute it...


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Eduardo

Hello everyone.

"The best of the caresses is its continuation" Mario Bendetti.

See you soon. Have a nice day.


----------



## Flamme

Or night...


----------



## Flamme

LOUIS LINGG

I am not an Anarchist in your sense of the word:
your brain is too dense for any known explosive
to affect it.
I am not an Anarchist in your sense of the word:
fancy a Policeman let loose on Society!
While there exists the burgess, the hunting man, or
any man with ideals less than Shelley's and self-
discipline less than Loyola's-in short, any man
who falls far short of MYSELF-I am against
Anarchy, and for Feudalism.
Every "emancipator" has enslaved the free.

Aleister Crowley


----------



## Flamme

GOLD BRICKS
Teach us Your secret, Master! yap my Yahoos.
Then for the hardness of their hearts, and for the
softness of their heads, I taught them Magick.
But...alas!
Teach us Your real secret, Master! how to become
invisible, how to acquire love, and oh! beyond all,
how to make gold.
But how much gold will you give me for the Secret
of Infinite Riches?
Then said the foremost and most foolish; Master, it
is nothing; but here is an hundred thousand
pounds.
This did I deign to accept, and whispered in his ear
this secret:
A SUCKER IS BORN EVERY MINUTE.

AC


----------



## Flamme

JOHN-A-DREAMS

Dreams are imperfections of sleep; even so is con-
sciousness the imperfection of waking.
Dreams are impurities in the circulation of the blood;
even so is consciousness a disorder of life.
Dreams are without proportion, without good
sense, without truth; so also is consciousness.
Awake from dream, the truth is known16) awake
from waking, the Truth is-The Unknown.

AC


----------



## Vaneyes

Passionate kiss, like spider web, leads to undoing of fly.
- *Confucius*


----------



## Flamme

THE SORCERER

A Sorcerer by the power of his magick had subdued
all things to himself.
Would he travel? He could fly through space more
swiftly than the stars.
Would he eat, drink, and take his pleasure? there
was none that did not instantly obey his bidding.
In the whole system of ten million times ten million
spheres upon the two and twenty million planes he
had his desire.
And with all this he was but himself.
Alas!
AC


----------



## Head_case

graaf said:


> But present moment never passes...


What was that you said lol.

To say, is a statement in the present tense.

What you said, is in the past tense.

Then to say, that the present moment never passes, means that you have never then grown?

If you are only ever in the present, then you have not lived. Cannot live.
Life is always one foot in tomorrow; becoming. We may cast one eye over the shoulder as Lot's wife had done.


----------



## Head_case

Accidents are not caused by children in the back seat of cars: it's the other way around.

I think it was Pierre Dac who said that.


----------



## Flamme

Love this one
SKIDOO

What man is at ease in his Inn?
Get out.
Wide is the world and cold.
Get out.
Thou hast become an in-itiate.
Get out.
But thou canst not get out by the way thou camest
in. The Way out is THE WAY.
Get out.
For OUT is Love and Wisdom and Power.(12)
Get OUT.
If thou hast T already, first get UT.(13)
Then get O.
And so at last get OUT.


----------



## Flamme

"What is hell? I maintain that it is the suffering of being unable to love."―Fyodor Dostoevsky


----------



## cwarchc

Never look down on anybody unless you’re helping him up.
Jesse Jackson


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

“All happy families are alike; each unhappy family is unhappy in its own way.”
― Leo Tolstoy, Anna Karenina 



"As with astronomy the difficulty of recognizing the motion of the earth lay in abandoning the immediate sensation of the earth's fixity and of the motion of the planets, so in history the difficulty of recognizing the subjection of personality to the laws of space, time, and cause lies in renouncing the direct feeling of the independence of one's own personality. But as in astronomy the new view said: "It is true that we do not feel the movement of the earth, but by admitting its immobility we arrive at absurdity, while by admitting its motion (which we do not feel) we arrive at laws," so also in history the new view says: "It is true that we are not conscious of our dependence, but by admitting our free will we arrive at absurdity, while by admitting our dependence on the external world, on time, and on cause, we arrive at laws."

In the first case it was necessary to renounce the consciousness of an unreal immobility in space and to recognize a motion we did not feel; in the present case it is similarly necessary to renounce a freedom that does not exist, and to recognize a dependence of which we are not conscious."
― Leo Tolstoy, War and Peace, Epilogue's last words


----------



## Flamme

Leo was a virgo if im correct we tend to be sometimes too traditional in expression and in ideology i m far from that though...lol


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## violadude

'If they took half the buildings they use to praise God,
and gave it to ************** who need God, we'd be alright' 
Tupac

Not meant to be an attack on Christianity itself. Just sayin'


----------



## Flamme

Gave it to?


----------



## violadude

Flamme said:


> Gave it to?


Ya I know. It's supposed to be "gave THEM to" but the rest of the grammar is pretty good.


----------



## Head_case

"Atheism - a sign of the power of the mind.....

















to a limited extent". :lol:

- Blaisé Pascal


----------



## jani

Your inner world creates your outer world.


----------



## Sonata

"Before you were conceived, I wanted you. Before you were born, I loved you. Before you were here an hour, I would give my life for you."


"Body and soul cannot be separated for purposes of treatment, for they are one and indivisible. Sick minds must be healed as well as sick bodies"


----------



## kv466

...'no matter where you go, there you are'...


----------



## Ukko

Sonata said:


> "Before you were conceived, I wanted you. Before you were born, I loved you. Before you were here an hour, I would give my life for you."
> 
> "Body and soul cannot be separated for purposes of treatment, for they are one and indivisible. Sick minds must be healed as well as sick bodies"


If the sense of quote #1 could be communicated by every mother to her child - frequently, with feeling - the world would be a different place. I'm guessing that it happens more frequently in 'the animal world' than in ours.

The sense of quote #2 is marred by it's conflation of the mind with the soul.

This post is marred by the coloration of my sentiments. 'Uncolored sentiments' is an oxymoron.


----------



## Sonata

Hilltroll72 said:


> If the sense of quote #1 could be communicated by every mother to her child - frequently, with feeling - the world would be a different place. I'm guessing that it happens more frequently in 'the animal world' than in ours.
> 
> The sense of quote #2 is marred by it's conflation of the mind with the soul.
> 
> This post is marred by the coloration of my sentiments. 'Uncolored sentiments' is an oxymoron.


1) Agreed. Not just mothers, but fathers too. It makes me sad to think that not every parent feels that way about their children. Every baby deserves to be thoroughly adored. 2) Sure, but the value of the message doesn't really change for atheists and the like. Remove the word soul and it has the same meaning. "Body and mind cannot be separated for the purposes of treatment, for body and mind are indivisible." Basically, it's important to treat the full person, not a set of body parts.


----------



## cwarchc

“We owe a huge debt to Galileo for emancipating us all from the stupid belief in an Earth-centered or man-centered (let alone God-centered) system. He quite literally taught us our place and allowed us to go on to make extraordinary advances in knowledge.”
Chris Hitchens


----------



## Flamme

Happy B Day old chap!


----------



## Flamme

''Mahomet cald the Hill to come to him. And when the Hill stood still, he was neuer a whit abashed, but said; If the Hill will not come to Mahomet, Mahomet wil go to the hil.''


----------



## jani

Realism is the fastest way to mediocrity.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

A human being should be able to change a diaper, plan an invasion, butcher a hog, conn a ship, design a building, write a sonnet, balance accounts, build a wall, set a bone, comfort the dying, take orders, give orders, cooperate, act alone, solve equations, analyze a new problem, pitch manure, program a computer, cook a tasty meal, fight efficiently, die gallantly. Specialization is for insects. -- Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## KenOC

“Love thy neighbour as yourself, but choose your neighborhood.” —Louise Beal


----------



## Weston

"Exclusive." -- poet Carl Sandburg when asked what is the ugliest word in the English language.


----------



## KenOC

“The thing I hate about an argument is that it always interrupts a discussion.” — G.K. Chesterton


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

The difference between genius and stupidity is that genius has its limits


----------



## DavidA

I'll never forget a face; but for yours I'll make an exception! (Groucho Marx)


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Not really a fan of Nietzsche, but this is good:

History belongs to the preserving and revering soul — to him who with loyalty and love looks back on his origin; through this reverence he, as it were, gives thanks for his existence. By tending with loving hands what has long survived he intends to preserve the conditions in which he grew up for those who will come after him — and so he serves life.


----------



## starthrower

I was going to post a Zappa quote, but the mods here believe in dirty words, so I'll have to censor myself.


----------



## Ramako

“Perhaps I really regard myself as an intelligent man only because throughout my entire life I've never been able to start or finish anything.”


----------



## Ramako

jani said:


> Realism is the fastest way to mediocrity.


I like that one, but here is another

"Nothing is so common as the desire to be remarkable." - possibly Shakespeare


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

starthrower said:


> I was going to post a Zappa quote, but the mods here believe in dirty words, so I'll have to censor myself.


Ah go on - as one Varese head to another, Zappa had so many it ain't hard to choose some without profanities (or with if the mods prefer) and "other" stuff: here a few to start off with, He was very quick at shooting off at the mouth, so there are so Packard Goose many of them:

"It isn't necessary to imagine the world ending in fire or ice. There are two other possibilities: one is paperwork, and the other is nostalgia."

"Some scientists claim that hydrogen, because it is so plentiful, is the basic building block of the universe. I dispute that. I say there is more stupidity than hydrogen, and that is the basic building block of the universe."

"Most rock journalism is people who can't write, interviewing people who can't talk, for people who can't read."

"The rock and roll business is pretty absurd, but the world of serious music is much worse"

"Tobacco is my favorite vegetable"


----------



## starthrower

Well, my Zappa quote had to do with the Garden Of Eden story. The part about not partaking of the tree of knowledge. "Be a dumb blank and go to heaven."


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I like your taming down of the quote... very well done


----------



## cwarchc

Information is not knowledge.


----------



## Crudblud

"I think that if you use the so-called "strong words" you'll get your point across faster and you can save a lot of beating around the bush. Why are people afraid of words? Sometimes the dumbest thing that gets said makes the point for you."


----------



## Stargazer

Ah, when to the heart of man, was it ever less than a treason, to go with the drift of things, to yield with a grace to reason, and bow and accept the end of a love or a season?

-Robert Frost


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## jani

It is the mind that makes the body rich.

Andrew Carnegie

People who are unable to motivate themselves must be content with mediocrity, no matter how impressive their other talents.


Andrew Carnegie


----------



## jani

“It seemed unthinkable for me to leave the world forever before I had produced all that I felt called upon to produce” 
― Ludwig van Beethoven


----------



## Ingélou

'Death is nature's way of telling you to slow down.' - googled it & one site said 'anon', another 'Terry Pratchett' so ??

Almost anything said by Dr Samuel Johnson - current favourite, that when he was a boy & his mother called him an insolent puppy, 'he asked her if she knew what they called a puppy's mother'!


----------



## Taggart

There's nothing remarkable about it.
All one has to do is hit the right keys at the right time
and the instrument plays itself.
-- Johann Sebastian Bach



Creativity is more than just being different.
Anybody can play weird; that's easy.
What's hard is to be simple as Bach.
Making the simple complicated is commonplace;
making the complicated simple, awesomely simple
-- that's creativity.
-- Charles Mingus


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

MARK Twain knew a thing or two about political correctness when he said: "Sometimes I wonder whether the world is run by smart people who are putting us on or by imbeciles who really mean it."


----------



## Il_Penseroso

In the hopes of reaching the moon men fail to see the flowers that blossom at their feet. (Albert Schweitzer)


----------



## Ryan

'I hate to see you go but I love to watch you leave'
- Castor Troy 

'Democracy is two wolves and a lamb voting on what to have for lunch'
-Benjamin Franklin (Apparently)

'It is strongly in your interest to plead guilty'
-My legal advisor (1992 And again in 1999)


----------



## BlazeGlory

KenOC said:


> I arrive spontaneously and without intent at whatever time pleases my Wa. Those waiting may feel inconvenienced, but this actually a deep courtesy because it helps harmonize the universe and so is to their benefit.


I am just trying to imagine how harmonious the universe would be if no one ever kept their promise, if the paycheck a worker expected to receive at the end of a work week was not given to him or her because the company decided to wait until a time that pleased them to issue a check, if a minister did not show up for a wedding or a funeral because he felt it was actually a deep courtesy to those involved and was to their benefit. What a wonderful world that would be.


----------



## BlazeGlory




----------



## BlazeGlory

cwarchc said:


> Never look down on anybody unless you're helping him up.
> Jesse Jackson


 "See, Barack's been talking down to black people on this faith-based...I want to cut his n*ts off." 
Jesse Jackson


----------



## BlazeGlory




----------



## BlazeGlory

Tam Ve' Nishlam

Yeshua Hamashiach


----------



## Crudblud

"All art is at once surface and symbol. Those who go beneath the surface do so at their own peril. Those who read the symbol do so at their own peril. It is the spectator, and not life, that art really mirrors."


----------



## cwarchc

Old friends pass away, new friends appear.
Its just like the days.
An old day passes, a new day arrives.
The important thing is to make it meaningful:
A meaningful friend - or a meaningful day
Dalai Lama


----------



## EricABQ

SiegendesLicht said:


> A human being should be able to ....... plan an invasion,
> 
> -- Robert A. Heinlein


Does playing Risk count?


----------



## BlazeGlory

That's all I can stands, I can't stands no more!

Popeye


----------



## BlazeGlory




----------



## clavichorder

If you want widsom, do a few things per day, if you want knowledge, do many things per day. I think that's a Lao Tsu quote. Lol. I like it.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Amazing quotes here:






Note how Sam or Gandalf are the chief people in these best scenes.


----------



## jani

You miss 100% of the shots you don't take.

Easy, simple and obvious, too bad that i haven't heard it or thought about it before.


----------



## Ramako

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Amazing quotes here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note how Sam or Gandalf are the chief people in these best scenes.


No no no, _Theoden_ has all the best scenes  Only the last one of those, and maybe the first, would qualify in my list.


----------



## BlazeGlory

I couldn't stay away


----------



## BlazeGlory

The more I think about sex, the more I think about sex


----------



## SiegendesLicht

A couple of my favorite Bible quotes:

Everything is permissible for me"-but not everything is beneficial. "Everything is permissible for me"-but I will not be mastered by anything. (1 Corinthians 6:12)

Whatever is true, whatever is noble, whatever is right, whatever is pure, whatever is lovely, whatever is admirable-if anything is excellent or praiseworthy-think about such things. (Philippians 4:8)

I am not as religious any more as I used to be, but this is excellent stuff. I'm sure I will think of more soon.


----------



## BlazeGlory




----------



## Ingélou

This is such a huge thread that someone may have used my quotes - I just don't have the energy to read through all the pages. Heck, I might even have posted my quotes myself already; such are the joys of the Third Age.

But when someone is trying to quarrel with me, or saying something graceless, I like:
'I strove with none, for none was worth my strife;
Nature I loved, and next to nature, art.
I warmed both hands before the fire of life.
It sinks, and I am ready to depart.' - - - Walter Savage Landor

I also like the episode in 'A Gest of Robyn Hode' (1500), when Robin Hood doffs his hood to a knight he has dragooned into being his dinner guest in the forest, but the knight does not reciprocate. Little John consoles his master for the knight's bad manners:
'Thereof no force - he is a churl
And knows no courtesy!' 

I also like the joke, when something's gone wrong & they ask me how I feel, of what a journalist said to Abraham Lincoln's widow after her husband had been shot dead at the theatre: 'Apart from that, how did you enjoy the play, Mrs Lincoln?' 

I couldn't believe it the other day, but my violin teacher had never heard it. These gems need to be passed on to the younger generation.


----------



## Taggart

My candle burns at both ends;
It will not last the night;
But ah, my foes, and oh, my friends--
It gives a lovely light.

Edna St. Vincent Millay


----------



## jani

Don't compare yourself with anyone in this world...if you do so you are insulting yourself.

Bill Gates


----------



## drpraetorus

But Mousie, thou art no thy-lane, 
In proving foresight may be vain: 
The best laid schemes o' Mice an' Men 
Gang aft agley, 
An' lea'e us nought but grief an' pain, 
For promis'd joy!

Still, thou art blest, compar'd wi' me! 
The present only toucheth thee: 
But Och! I backward cast my e'e, 
On prospects drear! 
An' forward tho' I canna see, 
I guess an' fear!


----------



## drpraetorus

The Conqueror Worm

E. A. Poe

Lo! 'tis a gala night
Within the lonesome latter years!
An angel throng, bewinged, bedight
In veils, and drowned in tears,
Sit in a theatre, to see
A play of hopes and fears,
While the orchestra breathes fitfully
The music of the spheres.

Mimes, in the form of God on high,
Mutter and mumble low,
And hither and thither fly-
Mere puppets they, who come and go
At bidding of vast formless things
That shift the scenery to and fro,
Flapping from out their Condor wings
Invisible Woe!

That motley drama- oh, be sure
It shall not be forgot!
With its Phantom chased for evermore,
By a crowd that seize it not,
Through a circle that ever returneth in
To the self-same spot,
And much of Madness, and more of Sin,
And Horror the soul of the plot.

But see, amid the mimic rout
A crawling shape intrude!
A blood-red thing that writhes from out
The scenic solitude!
It writhes!- it writhes!- with mortal pangs
The mimes become its food,
And seraphs sob at vermin fangs
In human gore imbued.

Out- out are the lights- out all!
And, over each quivering form,
The curtain, a funeral pall,
Comes down with the rush of a storm,
While the angels, all pallid and wan,
Uprising, unveiling, affirm
That the play is the tragedy, "Man,"
And its hero the Conqueror Worm.


----------



## drpraetorus

Battle not with monsters, lest ye become a monster, and if you gaze into the abyss, the abyss gazes also into you.

Friedrich Nietzsche


I am feeling inordinately cheery. Must be the above life quotes


----------



## Cheyenne

If one is ever in need of one-liners, there is no better place to find them than the French moralists, or alternatively those that admired them and wrote aphorisms too (among them Schopenhauer and Nietzsche).

"_Nothing is easier for passion than to overcome reason, but the greatest triumph is to conquer a man's own interests._"
- Jean de la Bruyère (translation Henri van Laun)

"_Virtues lose themselves in self-interest, as rivers lose themselves in the sea._"
- Francois de la Rochefoucauld (translation Stuart D. Warner & Stéphane Douard)

"_There is well-dressed foolishness, just as there are well-dressed fools._"
- Nicolas Chamfort (my translation)

"_It is a great sign of mediocrity always to praise moderately._"
- Luc de Vauvenargues (translation John Morley)

"_One must know oneself. If this does not serve to discover truth, it at least serves as a rule of life, and there is nothing better._"
- Blaise Pascal (translation W.F. Trotter)

"_The imagination is the eye of the soul._"
- Joseph Joubert (my translation)

"_When a man tries earnestly to liberate his intellect, his passions and desires secretly hope to benefit from it also._"
- Friedrich Nietzsche (translation Helen Zimmern)

And yet, despite the immense appeal of these concise statements, it is often when these authors finally renounce their sparing use of words and elaborate on their ideas that they shine brightest:

"_A man of the world is not he who knows other men best, who has most foresight or dexterity in affairs, who is most instructed by experience and study; he is neither a good manager, nor a man of science, nor a politician, nor a skilful officer, nor a painstaking magistrate. He is a man who is ignorant of nothing but who knows nothing; who, doing his own business ill, fancies himself very capable of doing that of other people; a man who has much useless wit, who has the art of saying flattering things which do not flatter, and judicious things which give no information; who can persuade nobody, though he speaks well; endowed with that sort of eloquence which can bring out trifles, and which annihilates great subjects; as penetrating in what is ridiculous and external in men, as he is blind to the depths of their minds. One who, afraid of being wearisome by reason, is wearisome by his extravagances; is jocose without gaiety, and lively without passion._"
- Luc de Vauvenargues (translation John Morley)


----------



## BlazeGlory

drpraetorus said:


> The Conqueror Worm
> 
> E. A. Poe
> 
> Lo! 'tis a gala night
> Within the lonesome latter years!
> An angel throng, bewinged, bedight
> In veils, and drowned in tears,
> Sit in a theatre, to see
> A play of hopes and fears,
> While the orchestra breathes fitfully
> The music of the spheres.
> 
> Mimes, in the form of God on high,
> Mutter and mumble low,
> And hither and thither fly-
> Mere puppets they, who come and go
> At bidding of vast formless things
> That shift the scenery to and fro,
> Flapping from out their Condor wings
> Invisible Woe!
> 
> That motley drama- oh, be sure
> It shall not be forgot!
> With its Phantom chased for evermore,
> By a crowd that seize it not,
> Through a circle that ever returneth in
> To the self-same spot,
> And much of Madness, and more of Sin,
> And Horror the soul of the plot.
> 
> But see, amid the mimic rout
> A crawling shape intrude!
> A blood-red thing that writhes from out
> The scenic solitude!
> It writhes!- it writhes!- with mortal pangs
> The mimes become its food,
> And seraphs sob at vermin fangs
> In human gore imbued.
> 
> Out- out are the lights- out all!
> And, over each quivering form,
> The curtain, a funeral pall,
> Comes down with the rush of a storm,
> While the angels, all pallid and wan,
> Uprising, unveiling, affirm
> That the play is the tragedy, "Man,"
> And its hero the Conqueror Worm.


Quoth the raven 'Nevermore.'

E. A. Poe


----------



## Ryan

No guts, No glory


----------



## aleazk

"One should judge a man mainly from his depravities. Virtues can be faked. Depravities are real." —Klaus Kinski in Werner Herzog's 'Aguirre, der Zorn Gottes' (1972)


----------



## cwarchc

"Use your smile to change the world; don't let the world change your smile."


----------



## jani

"It is foolish who go looking out the happines outside of themselfs, because when you do, you will no longer have any controll"


----------



## EricABQ

"If you don't have something nice to say about someone, it means that person is probably a jackass."


----------



## jani




----------



## Wicked_one

I'll go a bit New Age on this one, but they come from a man I really admire, Richard Bandler:

"The best thing about the past is that it's over. The best thing about the future is that it's yet to come. The best thing about the present is that it's here now."

"You know what? Certain people think they will feel good if certain things happen... The trick is : you have to feel good for no reason..."


----------



## GreenMamba

"Nothing deserves wonder so much as our capacity to feel it."

-from Richard Powers' The Gold Bug Variations


----------



## cwarchc

What we know of other people is only our memory of the moments during which we knew them.” —T. S. Eliot

By silence, I hear other's imperfections and conceal my own


----------



## cwarchc

The most terrifying thing is to accept oneself completely.


----------



## EricABQ

The best thing about being married is that it is no longer necessary to treat attractive single women with any less disregard than you treat everybody else.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Insight into depravity does not evince morality.


----------



## Ryan

I've got high standards when it comes to boys. As my dad says, all girls should! I'm from the South - Tennessee, to be exact - and down there, we're all about southern hospitality. I know that if I like a guy, he better be nice, and above all, my dad has to approve of him!
_Miley Cyrus_


----------



## cwarchc

If we have peace of mind, we’ll always feel happy. Deceiving ourselves that money is the source of happiness, we won’t.


----------



## Ingélou

'Orthodoxy is my doxy - heterodoxy is another man's doxy.' - William Warburton.

I always imagine the *doxy* dressed in an eighteenth-century silk gown with a lace choker, and a beauty-spot on her chin.


----------



## mstar

"It is a paradoxical but profoundly true and important principle of life that the most likely way to reach a goal is to be aiming not at that goal itself but at some more ambitious goal beyond it." 

-Arnold J. Toynbee 

(These days, it's so very sadly simplified to the very basic shoot for the moon, if you don't make it, you'll land in the stars, which s basically saying that failure is not failure. I like this one better.  )


----------



## mstar

Ryan said:


> I've got high standards when it comes to boys. As my dad says, all girls should! I'm from the South - Tennessee, to be exact - and down there, we're all about southern hospitality. I know that if I like a guy, he better be nice, and above all, my dad has to approve of him!
> _Miley Cyrus_


WOW! She must have said that a VERY long time ago!!!


----------



## cwarchc

If you want to feel rich, just count the things you have that money can't buy


----------



## Cheyenne

Some random ones that I still need to save somewhere.. Why not here?

"_What we want is not music for the people, but bread for the people, rest for the people, immunity from robbery and scorn for the people, hope for them, enjoyment, equal respect and consideration, life and aspiration, instead of drudgery and despair. When we get that I imagine the people will make tolerable music from themselves, even if all Beethoven's scores perish in the interim. _"
- George Bernard Shaw

"_Although not always simultaneous in taking effect, nor necessarily at all equal in voltage, the process of love is rarely unilateral. When the moment comes, a secret attachment is often returned with interest. Some know this by instinct; others learn in a hard school._"
- Anthony Powell

"[D]escriptions of a woman's [or a man's] outward appearance can hardly do more than echo the terms of a fashion paper. Their nature can be caught only in a refractive beam, as with light passing through water: the rays of a character focused through the person with whom they are intimately associated. Perhaps, therefore, I alone was responsible for what she seemed to me. To another man - Duport, for example - she no doubt appeared - indeed, actually was - a different woman."
- Anthony Powell

"_When a man tries earnestly to liberate his intellect, his passions and desires secretly hope to benefit from it also._"
- Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## mstar

A thinker:

*"A Paradox, John Wesley Powell:

The crest of the mountain
Forever remains, 
Forever remains, 
Though rocks continuously fall." *

Also, my favorite:

*"It is a paradoxical but profoundly true and important principle of life that the most likely way to reach a goal is to be aiming not at that goal itself but at some more ambitious goal beyond it." -Arnold J. Toynbee *

Should be my sig!


----------



## cwarchc

The worst loneliness is not to be comfortable with yourself

Things are not what they appear to be: nor are they otherwise


----------



## jani

Gandhi
“First they ignore you, then they laugh at you, then they fight you, then you win.”

"If you’re scared, that’s good. And if you if doubt yourself, that’s even better
Fear and self-doubt are two giant signs that you’re onto something big, and to keep moving forward"


----------



## Ingélou

'Music is a team event, even for soloists.' - Hilltroll72
*'Like'!*
And will use...


----------



## Ingélou

Damian Thompson in 'The Telegraph', 5th October 2013:

'Leftover chocolate is like the Loch Ness Monster: there's never been a confirmed sighting.'


----------



## cwarchc

When you get there, there isn't any there there


----------



## Wandering

Have you seen an honest man?


----------



## Ingélou

Clovis said:


> Have you seen an honest man?


I used to live in Chesterfield, Derbyshire (England), where the parish church has a famous crooked spire - because the timbers warped. However, the story is that the spire leaned over in surprise when it saw an honest man in the street.


----------



## Jos

Someone told me that cd's are better than vinyl because they have no surfacenoise.
I said: "look mate, LIFE has surfacenoise".

John Peel

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Jos

Someone once said to me that cd's are better than vinyl because they have no surfacenoise.
I said : "look mate, LIFE has surfacenoise".

John Peel

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## SiegendesLicht

_Ganz er selbst sein darf jeder nur, solange er allein ist; wer also nicht die Einsamkeit liebt, der liebt auch nicht die Freiheit, denn nur, wenn man allein ist, ist man frei. _

A man can be himself only so long as he is alone; and if hes does not love solitude, he will not love freedom; for it is only when he is alone that he is free. 
- Arthur Schopenhauer


----------



## cwarchc

Look at what you’ve got and make the best of it. It is better to light a candle than to curse the darkness


----------



## jani

Strength does not come from winning. Your struggles develop your strengths. When you go through hardships and decide not to surrender, that is strength.

Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## shangoyal

Hermione to Harry: "You might have gotten us killed. Or worse -- expelled."


----------



## Taggart

jani said:


> Strength does not come from winning. Your struggles develop your strengths. When you go through hardships and decide not to surrender, that is strength.
> 
> Arnold Schwarzenegger


Reminds one of

"What does not kill me makes me stronger." ("Was mich nicht umbringt macht mich stärker.") 
Friedrich Nietzsche "Twilight of the Idols"

Although I have a sneaking regard for

"I believe whatever doesn't kill you simply makes you stranger." 
Heath Ledger, as The Joker, in the movie The Dark Knight (2008)


----------



## BlackDahlia

*"Helpful people are a nuisance. Don't be helpful, be available."*

Robert Fripp


----------



## shangoyal

From Taxi Driver (1976):

Personnel Officer: How's your driving record? Clean?
Travis Bickle: It's clean, real clean. Like my conscience.


----------



## Cheyenne

I'm reading the essays of Hazlitt again, and they never get old. 

"It may be defined to be a prostitution of the mind or body to ape the more or less obvious defects of others, because by so doing we shall secure the suffrages of those we associate with. To affect a gesture, an opinion, a phrase, because it is the rage with a large number of persons, or to hold it in abhorrence because another set of persons very little, if at all, better informed cry it down to distinguish themselves from the former, is in either case equal vulgarity and absurdity. A thing is not vulgar merely because it is common. 'Tis common to breathe, to see, to feel, to live. Nothing is vulgar that is natural, spontaneous, unavoidable. Grossness is not vulgarity, ignorance is not vulgarity, awkwardness is not vulgarity; but all these become vulgar when they are affected and shown off on the authority of others, or to fall in with the fashion or the company we keep."


----------



## AClockworkOrange

A few quotes which stand out for me:

“I'm the one that's got to die when it's time for me to die, so let me live my life the way I want to.” 
― Jimi Hendrix, Jimi Hendrix - Axis: Bold as Love

“A thing is not necessarily true because a man dies for it.” 
― Oscar Wilde

“The question isn't who is going to let me; it's who is going to stop me.” 
― Ayn Rand

“If you don't know, the thing to do is not to get scared, but to learn.” 
― Ayn Rand, Atlas Shrugged

“What does God want? Does God want goodness or the choice of goodness? Is a man who chooses the bad perhaps in some way better than a man who has the good imposed upon him?” 
― Anthony Burgess, A Clockwork Orange


“The important thing is moral choice. Evil has to exist along with good, in order that moral choice may operate. Life is sustained by the grinding opposition of moral entities.” 
― Anthony Burgess, A Clockwork Orange

“I don’t know what’s worse: to not know what you are and be happy, or to become what you’ve always wanted to be, and feel alone.” 
― Daniel Keyes, Flowers for Algernon

“The path I choose through the maze makes me what I am. I am not only a thing, but also a way of being--one of many ways--and knowing the paths I have followed and the ones left to take will help me understand what I am becoming.” 
― Daniel Keyes, Flowers for Algernon


----------



## Jos

In my current state of mind (see pet-thread) I remembered this one:

"Happynes is a warm puppy", Charles M Schulz. (The peanuts)

Later paraphrased or parodyed by Lennon on the White album, but that is food for another thread....

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## EricABQ

The most important part of ability is availability.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme

"The few love affairs which had come my way had been rather silly and sordid. They had not revealed the possibilities of love; in fact I had thought it a somewhat overrated pleasure, a brief and brutal blindness with boredom and disgust hard on its heels." Aleister Crowley - Diary of a Drug Fiend


----------



## Ebab

Es gibt nichts Gutes,
außer man tut es.

ERICH KÄSTNER​_"There is nothing good,
except one does it."_


----------



## scratchgolf

"By cowardice I do not mean fear. Cowardice is a label we reserve for something a man does. What passes through his mind is his own affair." Lord Moran from The Anatomy of Courage


----------



## cwarchc

I had a "breakdown" a few years ago
Had a good few sessions of something called NLP,
What we see is mainly what we look for
Was a mantra I learned through painful introspection
Dance like no one is watching, Love like you'll never be hurt, Sing like no one is listening, Live like it's heaven on earth.
It's not practice
It's all you get
DON'T WASTE IT


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Huilunsoittaja




----------



## Huilunsoittaja




----------



## Flamme




----------



## Gilberto

A Shropshire Lad II: Loveliest of trees, the cherry now
By A. E. Housman

Loveliest of trees, the cherry now
Is hung with bloom along the bough,
And stands about the woodland ride
Wearing white for Eastertide.

Now, of my threescore years and ten,
Twenty will not come again,
And take from seventy springs a score,
It only leaves me fifty more.

And since to look at things in bloom
Fifty springs are little room,
About the woodlands I will go
To see the cherry hung with snow.


----------



## cwarchc

Forget past mistakes and forget failures. Forget everything except what you are going to do now and do it.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Flamme




----------



## GreenMamba

Razors pain you,
Rivers are damp,
Acids stain you,
And drugs cause cramp.
Guns aren't lawful,
Nooses give,
Gas smells awful.
You might as well live.

Dorothy Parker


----------



## Cheyenne

Flamme said:


>


Some great wisdom came from Satan's tongue - including some neat anti-royalist sentiments! Almost all of his speeches are wonderful:

Farewel happy Fields
Where Joy for ever dwells: Hail horrours, hail 
Infernal world, and thou profoundest Hell
Receive thy new Possessor: One who brings
A mind not to be chang'd by Place or Time.
The mind is its own place, and in it self
Can make a Heav'n of Hell, a Hell of Heav'n. 
What matter where, if I be still the same,
And what I should be, all but less then he
Whom Thunder hath made greater? Here at least
We shall be free; th'Almighty hath not built
Here for his envy, will not drive us hence: 
Here we may reign secure, and in my choyce
To reign is worth ambition though in Hell:
Better to reign in Hell, then serve in Heav'n.​
and, if not equal all, yet free,
equally free; for orders and degrees
jar not with liberty, but well consist.
Who can in reason, then, or right, assume
Monarchy over such as live by right
His equals - if in power and splendor less,
In freedom equal? or can introduce
Law and edict on us, who without law
Err not? much less for this to be our Lord,
And look for adoration, to the abuse
Of those imperial titles which assert
Our being ordained to govern, not to serve!​
At first I thought that Liberty and Heaven
To heavenly souls had been all one: but now
I see that most through sloth had rather serve,
Ministering Spirits, trained up in feast and song:
Such hast thou armed, the minstrelsy of heaven - 
Servility with freedom to contend,
As both their deeds compared this day shall prove.​
I once quoted the second one in a presentation in which we had to contrast views on certain subjects, such as the monarchy. "Allow me to quote Satan in my defense!" -- Quite a strange thing to utter!


----------



## Flamme




----------



## cwarchc

I have arrived. I am home. My destination is in each step.


----------



## cwarchc

Happiness is the absence of the striving for happiness.


----------



## cwarchc

Try to remember what you were worrying about 365 days ago.


----------



## Jos

View attachment 49409


Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Il_Penseroso

_"_Peace is not something you wish for; It's something you make, Something you do , Something you are, And something you give away_"_ (John Lennon)


----------



## Varick

_"I drank what?"_
Socrates

V


----------



## PetrB

Varick said:


> _"I drank what?"_
> Socratese
> 
> V


Socratease? Hmmmm.


----------



## PetrB

"It is nearly impossible to change people's characteristic behavior." ~ Stella Atrium


----------



## Giordano

Flamme said:


>


Therefore, ever be becoming larger than you think you possibly are able to be.


----------



## Badinerie

"One thing about life, No one gets out of it alive"

*Anon.*

Were here because were here because were here because were here, 
Were here because were here because were here because were here. ( Sung to the tune of Auld Lang Syne)

*B.E.F France 1914*


----------



## Varick

_Some things have to be believed to be seen_
Ralph Hodgson

_One lament I cannot abide is the poor pitiful, withered cry, "Well, that's just the way I am." Spare me your speeches. I've heard them from too many people who wanted to sin and call it psychology._
Jeffrey R. Holland - Former pres. Of Brigham Young Univ.

_When we ask for advise, we are usually looking for an accomplice._
Marquis de la Grange

_Happiness is a conscious choice, not an automatic response._
Mildred Barthel

_Truth is tough. It will not break, like a bubble, at a touch. Nay, you may kick it about all day, and it will be round and full at evening._
Oliver Wendell Holmes Sr.

_Test pilots have a litmus test for evaluating problems. When something goes wrong, they ask, "Is this thing still flying?" If the answer is yes, then there is no immediate danger, no need to overreact.
When Apollo 12 took off, the space craft was hit by lightning, the entire console began to glow with orange and red trouble lights. There was the temptation to "Do Something," but the pilots asked themselves, "Is this thing still flying in the right direction?" the answer was yes - it was headed for the moon. They let the lights glow as they addressed the individual problems, and watched the orange and red lights blink out, one by one.
That's something to think about in any pressure situation. If your thing is still flying, think first, then act._
Capt. Alan Bean - USN Apollo Astronaut.

V


----------



## mirepoix

_"The man who needs a plate is objectively less wealthy than the man who is satisfied eating his eggs using only a pan and his face_."
- Marcus Aurelius


----------



## papsrus

Don't know where I heard this -- and I'm paraphrasing -- but I like it:

"The man who professes certainty is often the fool. The man who questions everything is the one who possesses wisdom."


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^ that's a quote I'm fond of. And I might be wrong, but I think it's from Plato's 'Apology'.


----------



## trazom

Varick said:


> _"I drank what?"_
> Socrates
> 
> V


"What does _this_ button do?" - Christa McAuliffe on the space shuttle Challenger.

Sorry.


----------



## Varick

trazom said:


> "What does _this_ button do?" - Christa McAuliffe on the space shuttle Challenger.
> 
> Sorry.


I love dark humor!

V


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Jacred

Don't take life too seriously. No one's ever gotten out of it alive.


----------



## Pugg

Jacred said:


> Don't take life too seriously. No one's ever gotten out of it alive.


----------



## Dharma66

"You can lead a horse to water, but a pencil must be lead.,
Stan Laurel


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Niels Bohr, the great Danish quantum physicist and humanitarian, was a good source of profound aphorisms. My favourites of his:

"Don't express yourself more clearly than you can think".

And:

"It is not enough to be wrong. One must also be polite". 

I offer the latter as a motto for TC!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Pat Fairlea said:


> Niels Bohr, the great Danish quantum physicist and humanitarian, was a good source of profound aphorisms. My favourites of his:
> 
> *"Don't express yourself more clearly than you can think"*.


If you hadn't said who, I'd of thought that was a Yogi Berra saying. 
Yogi was famous for sayings such as, "If you come to a fork in the road, take it."


----------



## Dr Johnson

It is a wise sub-forum that knows its own parent.


----------



## Ingélou

Tom Anderson, the Shetland fiddler, used to say: 'Never learn a tune you don't already know.' 
It's good advice - if you can sing the tune, you can play it, but if you can't, it's just a string of notes that you have to remember.


----------



## laurie

One of my favorite Groucho quotes! . (_click to make it bigger_)


----------



## Bettina

laurie said:


> One of my favorite Groucho quotes! . (_click to make it bigger_)
> 
> View attachment 93454


Nice quote. Here's my version of it: Outside of a concert hall, TC is my best friend. Inside of a concert hall, it's inappropriate to post on TC.


----------



## laurie

On a more serious note, this is an extremely meaningful (& true) quote for me ....









_-Isak Dinesen_


----------



## Pat Fairlea

laurie said:


> One of my favorite Groucho quotes! . (_click to make it bigger_)
> 
> View attachment 93454


OK. We are onto Groucho quotes. Here's my favourite. It's from real life, not stage or screen, and well authenticated

In his retirement, Groucho often pottered in the garden of his fine house. As he was doing so one day, a limo drove slowly down the street, apparently a Beverly Hills lady on the look-out for staff. Seeing but not recognising Groucho she called out
"Say gardener. How much do they pay you?"
Groucho straightened up.
"Oh they don't pay me. The lady of the house lets me sleep with her"


----------



## pierrot

_Evil resides in the very gaze which perceives Evil all around itself._
Hegel.


----------



## SixFootScowl

pierrot said:


> _Evil resides in the very gaze which perceives Evil all around itself._
> Hegel.


Which reminds me of this Nietzsche quote:


> He who fights with monsters should look to it that he himself does not become a monster. And if you gaze long into an abyss, the abyss also gazes into you.


----------



## geralmar

Definition of a squirrel: "A rat with a press agent".


----------



## Jos

^
Made me remember this one :

Even if you win the rat-race, you're still a rat...


----------



## TxllxT

Frederick the Great of Prussia: "Name me one proof, that God exists!"
General Ziethen: "Majesty, the Jews!"


----------



## geralmar

A day without sunshine is like, you know, night.

-- Steve Martin


----------



## cwarchc

There are only two days in the year that nothing can be done. One is called yesterday and the other is called tomorrow, so today is the right day to love, believe, do, and mostly, live.

The Dalai Lama


----------



## hpowders

UNITED AIRLINES:

Flashing overhead:

No Seating. Get beating.


----------



## Pugg

cwarchc said:


> There are only two days in the year that nothing can be done. One is called yesterday and the other is called tomorrow, so today is the right day to love, believe, do, and mostly, live.
> 
> The Dalai Lama


So humble and so true.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

*Those two famous philosophers Calvin and Hobbes:
*"It's a magical world, Hobbes, ol' buddy...let's go exploring!"

*Agatha Christie:
*"I like living. I have sometimes been wildly, despairingly, acutely miserable, racked with sorrow; but through it all I still know quite certainly that just to be alive is a grand thing."

"In my opinion all the people who spend their lives avoiding being run over by buses had much better be run over and put safely out of the way. They're no good."

*Martin Cooper, "The Human Comedy in Renaissance Germany" (introduction to the Jochum Meistersinger):*
"The more man knows about himself, his origins and his place in the universe, the more inclined he becomes to take a tragic view of life; and the twentieth century, which has brought a vast increase in that knowledge, seems at least temporarily to have dleted true comedy from the statute-book of the arts. Satire, farce, black humour, and the play of the absurd are no substitutes for comedy, but rather different facets of that tragic sense of life which every increase in our knowledge seems to impose inexorably. And the reason for this is, for once, not far to seek. It lies in the fact that while our knowledge increases yearly, our understanding of ourselves and our place in the universe does not merely fail to keep pace but seems rapidly to shrink, and we are overwhelmed simultaneously by the inconceivable vastness of the universe and the contradictions and complexities of the individual personality.
"The distinguishing feature of all great comedy is its sanity; and the great comic writers have been those most richly endowed with what used to be called common sense - the instinctive belief that, in spite of all appearances to the contrary, life is, indeed must be, worth living, and men themselves on the whole are more remarkable for the recurrent flashes of good in their character and behaviour than for their ludicrous limitations or their downright vices."

*Rossini*
"Eating, loving, singing and digesting are, in truth, the four acts of the comic opera known as life, and they pass like bubbles of a bottle of champagne. Whoever lets them break without having enjoyed them is a complete fool."

*John Dickson Carr*
Adventure in the Grand Manner!

"I like my murders to be frequent, gory, and grotesque. I like some vividness of color and imagination flashing out of my plot, since I cannot find a story enthralling solely on the grounds that it sounds as though it might really have happened. All these things, I admit, are happy, cheerful, rational prejudices, and entail no criticism of more tepid (or more able) work. I do not care to hear the hum of everyday life; I much prefer to hear the chuckle of the great Hanaud or the deadly bells of Fenchurch St Paul."

"The things which lie closest to the heart are fancies... You in your dreams will unhorse the stoutest opponent, so that you will be the man you might have been had you dared take the open road and the bright eyes of danger. If we lived always in reality, we should all be poor things indeed. Truth? Is there anything more true than what one in his inmost self desires?...Realists are the people who look in a mirror and get disgusted. They are the ones who explode all your fine ideas. They would pull down Kenilworth Castle and substitute an efficient gas-station...If, however, we forward romantic propaganda, that is entirely within our realm. If we assume that there is a higher thing in fiction than the realistic thump of the janitor's mop, at least we do little harm. The most dangerous trap about writing is that an author finsd it so easy to be scowlingly cynical on paper that he whirls round his Byronic tie and takes a leer at romance."

"You have imagination, and sympathy, and insight; you have the stuff great things are made of, and you think it's weakness."

*Leslie Charteris*
"I'm mad enough to believe in romance. And I'm sick and tired of this age - tired of the miserable little mildewed things that people racked their brains about, and wrote books about, and called life. I wanted something more elementary and honest - battle, murder, sudden death, with plenty of good beer and damsels in distress, and a complete callousness about blipping the ungodly over the beezer. It mayn't be life as we know it, but it ought to be."


----------



## laurie

"There is nothing so annoying as to have two people talking when you're busy interrupting."
- Mark Twain

For some reason, I instantly thought of TC when I saw this one.... :lol:


----------



## PJaye

“I do know my own mind,' protested Anne. 'The trouble is, my mind changes and then I have to get acquainted with it all over again.” 
― L.M. Montgomery, Anne of the Island


----------



## Dim7

"New members access to their profiles as well as access to certain forum areas are restricted until after having made at least 10 posts in any of the Classical music discussion threads. Posts within the Community Forum do not count towards this requirement."

-Talk Classical Guidelines & Terms of Service


----------

